# Weird little technique



## philoserenus (Sep 3, 2007)

ok... i know, i should be ashamed of myself, being a Canadian and also being poor in the French language... but i cant help not liking it u know... but anyhow, i was just surfing through pics of aerangis and this came up

the forum is in french but pictures are worth a thousand words, rite?! hehe. let me know wat u guys think

http://www.orchidees.fr/forums/index.php?showtopic=35517


----------



## Grandma M (Sep 4, 2007)

I love the way they look in the glass containers. It must be a real pain when they need to change the water.


----------



## Heather (Sep 4, 2007)

Not sure how much air those epiphytes are getting...oke:


----------



## DukeBoxer (Sep 4, 2007)

look at this site...

http://members.shaw.ca/gsorchids/item049.htm


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 4, 2007)

I could see a phrag adapting & doing well but a phal? One can't argue with the roots on that plant, I would think they'd rot!


----------



## philoserenus (Sep 4, 2007)

haha. sometimes i wished i lived somewhere it was slightly more humid, i would be able to grow so much more. even out west into BC would be great. just got home from there and the humidity is always 70%+ and it felt so nice.

im thinking about the issue of air too... and apparently they are doing this to epiphytes... hmmm


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2007)

Interesting; but the roots in stagnant water would drown, eh?


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 4, 2007)

cool. I've heard of water culture, seem interesting. maybe I will do a noid phal in one


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2007)

most of the photos are really air culture.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2007)

philoserenus said:


> ok... i know, i should be ashamed of myself, being a Canadian and also being poor in the French language... but i cant help not liking it u know...



No need to be ashamed. Last time I was in Canada some french canadien chicklets wouldn't give my friends from the Maritimes the time of day.


----------



## DukeBoxer (Sep 4, 2007)

I bet that if you were to put an air stone in that water than the plants would be even happier, especially the phrag.


----------



## philoserenus (Sep 4, 2007)

sounds more like u're trying to keep fish in that vase rather than an orchid, haha. and NYEric, haha. isnt ur friend just luck ^^"


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 4, 2007)

I believe this is much the same culture that Rod Venger used to tout many years ago.Gradually formed alot of algae but wasn't harmful to plant.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 5, 2007)

I think I'll stick with S/H.  Roots look like they are growing "okay" in water but S/H generally grows them way better.

e-spice


----------



## Candace (Sep 5, 2007)

It would look cool to stick in a feeder goldfish, though.


----------



## philoserenus (Sep 6, 2007)

and u would never hafta fertilize too since the fish would, but i dun suggest the fish... cruelty to animals... even my one betta has a whole 10-gallon to himself.


----------

